# 10 watt nano Stealth Pro heaters -- recalled or not?



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi all,

I have 3 or 4 nano Marineland Stealth Pro 10 watt heaters, one still new in box. I know that bigger ones were recalled but I've never seen a recall for these little ones. I've written Marineland but so far have not heard back.

Does anyone remember if these nano heaters were also recalled? My son wants to use them in his 3 nano science experiment tanks, which are all set up in his bedroom. Obviously, I want to make sure they're safe.

Thanks!


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey morainy,

I have these as well and didn't see them on the list of recalled items. Hope you hear back soon. I think they are ok though.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, Atom. I'll let you know when I do.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equi...ll-stealth-heaters-officially-recalled-18487/


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yikes!!!!!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Gklaw --- I did see that recall post a long time ago. But the 10 watts aren't on there! They start at 25. 

It's a shame, as they are trusty nano heaters.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Mmm. It was so long ago, I did not even read that. Honestly, I would keep using it espeically if it not not under recall. It was hard enough for me to return my 25W. They are great little heater.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I heard back quickly from Marineland. They are advising against using any Stealth or Stealth Pro heaters (even though only 25 watts and up are mentioned in the recall):

Dear Customer:

We recommend that you do not use any of our Stealth heaters -- 

The Stealth and Stealth Pro 25-300w style heaters are currently under recall. We have two options to offer you. We can either replace your heater with a new Visi-Therm Deluxe, glass style heater of equal quality and wattage, or we can refund your money for the heater. In either case, we would like to send a call tag to pick up the heater, at no charge to you. If you prefer to receive a refund, please provide us with a receipt and we will refund the cost. If you do not have a receipt, we can offer a refund of average retail pricing. This varies, depending on the wattage of the heater. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause you. If you have any questions, please let me know or call 1-800-338-4896.
Please send the following information so we can create your FEDEX label:
FULL NAME
FULL MAILING ADDRESS
CONTACT PHONE NUMBER

Thank You From United Pet Group


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

If you print and brign the e-Mail to PetsMart on Rupert and Grandview, they may offer you a generous store credit there.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

There might be questions about the safety of the nano Marineland heaters (10 watt Stealth type), but today I have a new appreciation for the 10 watt nano Marina heaters (by Hagen). Yesterday, my son and I set up 3 small tanks and put 3 heaters into them - 2 Marinelands and one Marina. Or so we thought. Tonight, we discovered that one of the tanks was colder than the others. 

It turned out that we'd plugged in the wrong heater -- one that was still in the box! So, all night and all day the Marina heater heated itself up in a cardboard box (it was very warm to the touch) that was right next to the power bar and tanks, and it did not set fire to our house!

It could have been a terrible tragedy.


----------

